# Exercise=worse IBS?



## MEF (May 29, 2010)

On June 1st I exercised for the first time in about 6 months. I ran and walked on the treadmill for about 40 minutes. The next day I was really sore (especially my abs.), of course, but my IBS was also really bad throughout the day, which isn't normal in my case. I had a stomach ache all day and had to rush to the restroom after I ate & I hadn't eaten anything that would usually trigger that. Yesterday my IBS was still pretty bad and today i'm not feeling much better. Do you think it was the exercise that could have caused this?


----------



## GR123 (May 7, 2010)

I often wonder the same thing myself. Overtime, when I have strenuous worksouts, I seem to get worse. I know this goes against conventional wisdom.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

when there is stress, our adrenals r suppose to step up.......anything from waking up, to running the 4minute mile, is stress on the body...........when the adrenals r tired, over worked or exhausted, then they can't do what they were designed to do...........they also have alot to do with the intestines...........many of the stress hormones control many myriad things in the body, not the least of which is intestinal integrity............if the adrenals r over worked, just from normal living & then more stress is added, then they can't produce enough hormones to counteract the effects of the stress..........deal with adrenal issues & helping them produce more stress hormones, then things in the digestive tract will b better off..........here's a little info about the body.........when anything that maintains body ecology is deficient, then the body does the best it can to take care of the basics.........this means that the cardiovascular system, the kidneys, lungs & brain r more important than the intestines...........if there isn't enough stress hormones left over, something not so important is going to get shorted......... it's like calcium.........if there is a shortage of minerals, the body is going to use it to take care of the heart, cause it can't function w/o enough of it......so if in short supply, the body breaks down the bones to get what it needs..........the heart is much more important than bones......u can live with fractures or loss of bone mass, but ur heart cannot function w/o it.........the body takes care of the most important, 1st........w/o adrenal stress hormones, the heart can't pump properly, the lungs can't contract right or well..........these r much more important than the intestines...........this philosophy covers the whole body.........it is the basis of so many things, processes & maintenances of the body........


----------



## MEF (May 29, 2010)

That makes sense. I wonder if I start w/ less strenuous walking/jogging if it will have the same effect? Nervous to even try. Those few days were horrible


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

I almost always get 'urgency' after I've been on a long walk, when I asked the doctor about this he said it was quite common for those of us with IBS-D. A bit like 'runners trots'! No idea how to stop it though, really annoying!


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

I have sometimes noticed that I am better the day after jogging.So from now on I am going to start jogging more and go to the gym more and eat better. Will report if it helps....


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Swimming is a good sport to do as it doesn't set the digestive off (ie diarrhoea!) as badly as say walking or jogging. Well, that's my experience anyway. A doctor once told me that it's fairly common for people with a 'normal' gut to get 'runners trots' so us IBS people aren't that unusual (for a change!)


----------



## Ariana (Dec 2, 2008)

I feel better after exercise too. But there are days when I can't take strenuous workouts - so I chose a mild exercise instead.


----------



## BlueBerry Hill (Jul 19, 2009)

In the past about any exercise would do me in! Now just stomach crunches. Can't do those.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

I have cramps..I suggest not to exercise when you recently experienced a number of diarrheabut you should exercise regularly when you feel better..


----------



## sick*of*IBS (May 21, 2011)

I play competitive soccer twice a week. I find now that the day of, and after the exercise bring on the worst of my IBS symptoms. Simply anticipating the day's soccer game gets my nervous system going. I used to play soccer nearly every day but my system makes that impossible now. I pretty much just plan for the fact that I am going to feel horrible after and make sure that I don't book any outings after a big game or intense run. I lightly jog 3 times a week and try to stay relaxed the whole time. The mildness off the movement and the relaxed mind keeps my symptoms in check. I am not sure about you, but the mind set has a great influence on my symptoms. Try to stay calm and enjoy it.


----------

